# Pellet stoves



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I would like some opinions on pellet burning inserts . Been thinking on buying one and would like to hear what people who own one think of them. Have you noticed a big difference in heating costs since installing yours ? Thanks


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

No one on here owns a pellet stove ?????


----------



## whatisup02 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a stand alone one, not a insert. I loved it. I just moved and dont have it hucked up yet.

My old house was 1700sf cape cod that was not (insolted)sp very well at all. I would use 6-7 ton of pellets a year and my house would be 70-75 all the time. It cost me about $1800 to heat last year. But I estimate that it would have cost 2500-3000 with propain. My uncle has one and only took him 2 1/2 ton to heat his house, 1100sf to about 65.

You still have ashes to cleen, and haul/store all of those pellets. No smoke smell.


----------



## mhoy9 (Nov 21, 2008)

try 
hearth.com


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I have a stand alone multi fuel stove. LOVE IT!

10 degree's out this am, 72 in the house.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i have a stand alone unit...i use it for my primary heat source..works great i love it..im a member on hearth.com and that web site is great..try going there


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

We have Corn stove,,,,we burn both Corn and Pellet mix.

Love it mine is heating a 2000 sq house easily. 
go to i burn corn there is a section there for pellet burnes as well.


----------



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

Got an insert at the beginning of December. House is MUCH warmer than it was prior when we relied on our hot water heat system run on LP. We are using a little over one bag (50 lbs) of pellets per day at a cost of about $4.00 per bag. LP has yet to kick on so it has been a huge LP gas savings.
Very clean and no smoke at all unlike our fireplace before.

Downside....You need to store pellets. I was told 4 tons is the average which is 200 bags. My shed is extremely full right now. You also have to clean out the ashes every day with a vacuum and even though it only takes a couple minutes you still need the unit turned off for an hour or so to cool down. 

Overall this has been a huge advantage to me. House is comfortable for the first time in the winter and heating costs should be much lower. There is also a tax break if you buy the unit. At least there was in December.

Oh yeah, one thing they did not tell me was that my electric bill was higher because the blower on the fan has been on almost non-stop since we got it. Not too bad though.

Good luck!


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

I've had one for 5 years now and love it


----------

